# Plows on 2013 Ram 2500/Power Wagon



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone running a plow on a 2013 2500? Specifically looking for what will work with a 2013 Power Wagon, wondering if anything has to be modified/removed such as the factory winch. Any input appreciated.

Thx


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd think things would have to be modified but not sure. The install on my 10 cummins was a PITA. A guy in my town has a 12 power wagon with a western plow on it. It fits, but not sure what all needed to be done to install.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

According to tech @ Meyer, their newest plows/mounts are compatible with the Power Wagon and the winch nor the tow hooks have to be removed.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got a '13 diesel so it's not a power wagon, but they had to remove my tow hooks on the front and notch the lower air dam. They did a nice clean job of it, so it didn't bother me. Not sure about the Power Wagon though, may have to remove front skid plate?


----------



## m3klee (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a '13 ram 2500 hemi with a boss no issues at all, they had taken the lower air dam off but I just notched it out for the plow hookups and put it back on


----------



## BIG_BLUE (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a 2011 Power Ram with a 2007 Fisher V SS plow. And yes I still have winch and tow hooks still on. And yes was a custom job. You have to mod the plates to make it work. It was going to cost more to buy new plates then mod the 2007 ones. And of course they said it can not be done. lol Have been plow with it for 3 years now with no problems and the front and rear lockers really help if you get hung up but, who gets hung up. lol


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Any 4th Gen Power Wagons running a SnowDogg EX85 plow? If so, were Amy modifications needed to mount it?


----------



## leapfrog (Feb 22, 2014)

BIG_BLUE;1730042 said:


> I have a 2011 Power Ram with a 2007 Fisher V SS plow. And yes I still have winch and tow hooks still on. And yes was a custom job. You have to mod the plates to make it work. It was going to cost more to buy new plates then mod the 2007 ones. And of course they said it can not be done. lol Have been plow with it for 3 years now with no problems and the front and rear lockers really help if you get hung up but, who gets hung up. lol


How did the plates have to be modified? I'm buying a 2013 power wagon and will be installing the plow on it. Just wanting to know what I may be up against with the install.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone else running a plow on a 4th gen Power Wagon?


----------



## Yates004 (Oct 5, 2014)

I was going to buy a power wagon but my local installer said due to the winch they'd be unable to put Fisher push plates on it.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Most installers won't do it because it's not recommended by the manufacturer due to the FGAWR on the Power Wagon in addition to the winch bracket being in the way. However if you get an installer that thinks out of the box and isn't afraid to modify, they can be installed keeping the winch and the tow hooks.


----------



## Yates004 (Oct 5, 2014)

jmbones;1878720 said:


> Most installers won't do it because it's not recommended by the manufacturer due to the FGAWR on the Power Wagon in addition to the winch bracket being in the way. However if you get an installer that thinks out of the box and isn't afraid to modify, they can be installed keeping the winch and the tow hooks.


No doubt. But when it comes to a $45,000+ truck and $7,000+ XV2 plow, I personally just don't want anything to me "modified", or half assed to fit.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Yates004;1878916 said:


> No doubt. But when it comes to a $45,000+ truck and $7,000+ XV2 plow, I personally just don't want anything to me "modified", or half assed to fit.


Yea definitely don't want anything half assed, but it could be done professionally with no issues.


----------



## timboy (Oct 8, 2008)

It can be done with fisher mounts,there was some modding necessary,mostly some notching on the winch mounting brackets as I recall but a competent installer who is willing to do some extra work can make it happen.


----------



## PWDan (Feb 1, 2016)

timboy;1882948 said:


> It can be done with fisher mounts,there was some modding necessary,mostly some notching on the winch mounting brackets as I recall but a competent installer who is willing to do some extra work can make it happen.


I know this is an old post but This is what I was looking for! I certainly don't want any hack tearing at my truck but since I'll be installing it, I can decide how much needs to be trimmed or whatever and not some slob who doesn't care. Thanks


----------

